# "Roots" coming out of anacharis



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

If left floating for some time, roots will begin to grow out of separate points along the stem of the plant in order to accomplish the purpose of taking out the most nutrients from the water column. I wouldn't plant those roots, I would still only plant the bottom of the plant. If planted normally, the other roots will drop off.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Why does my ludwigia rubin have these roots while it's planted on the substrate? 

Sorry to thread jack but it seemed fitting to ask here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> Why does my ludwigia rubin have these roots while it's planted on the substrate?
> 
> Sorry to thread jack but it seemed fitting to ask here.
> 
> ...


This is a natural phenomenon that stem plants have; they will release these "aerial roots" in order to absorb more nutrients from the water column.

All you can do is keep pruning them and replanting them. Of course, trying to ensure that your nutrient levels are good will also slow down their appearance.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

phoenixkiller said:


> ...in order to accomplish the purpose of taking out the most nutrients from the water column. I wouldn't plant those roots, I would still only plant the bottom of the plant. If planted normally, the other roots will drop off.


Sorry, but wrong on both points: roots are also used as anchors.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

For the most part nutrient uptake is through leaves, not adventitious roots. The roots are for anchoring...Although they DO still absorb stuff through the roots.


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help, guys! Could I cut off the roots? They just look bad....if it would hurt the plant, I would gladly leave them on, but if I could take them off I would like to.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Cut em if you want. It will do no harm. But imo when you have dense enough plantings of plants you won't notice the roots anyways.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

bud29 said:


> Could I cut off the roots? They just look bad


I periodically pinch off the roots: does no harm. Sometimes they look bad, sometimes they get so dense as to impede circulation, sometimes they go straight through the leaves of other plants underneath.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I use those to multiply my plants. Cut just below some of those roots and replant the stub to grow new plants. Many outside plants can be done this way. Another way is to bend the plant over, place a small rock on the stem and let it root where it is touching, then cut the old stem. Bingo, two plants!


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

PlantedRich said:


> I use those to multiply my plants. Cut just below some of those roots and replant the stub to grow new plants. Many outside plants can be done this way. Another way is to bend the plant over, place a small rock on the stem and let it root where it is touching, then cut the old stem. Bingo, two plants!


That is what i do as well. If you have the patience this is great to cheaply do a planted tank.


----------

